# New to Tampa



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Long time drift boat guy, new to Tampa and poling skiffs. On the list for a East Cape...while I wait I'll gladly pole anyone around to learn, patience required.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fly or Spin or both?


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Fly 99.9%.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

If you ever want out, hit me up and we'll work something out. I'm about 50/50 with fly vs spin lately but I've been making a few trips where I yank the trolling motor and spinners from the boat to force myself to push and use the fly.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

What part of Tampa are you in?


----------



## Sage (Mar 30, 2020)

mavdog32 said:


> If you ever want out, hit me up and we'll work something out. I'm about 50/50 with fly vs spin lately but I've been making a few trips where I yank the trolling motor and spinners from the boat to force myself to push and use the fly.


I'm out of Bradenton. I'm looking to get a skiff soon and I'm also willing to sacrifice myself to get out and sling a fly or spin too. I know the waters down here, but not much in Tampa Bay itself.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I think local knowledge in trade for a boat ride is fair.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Shadowcast said:


> What part of Tampa are you in?


Brandon.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in Apollo Beach/Ruskin. Hit me up sometime!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finatic7 said:


> Brandon.


Where did you move here from?


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Originally from Michigan...moved here from Missouri.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finatic7 said:


> Brandon.


Everybody moves to Brandon when they first move to the Tampa area! 

What part of MI?


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Marquette


----------

